# Black Box in 4x4 truck's



## RyuShiKan (Feb 5, 2003)

I can joke about this because I am from one of those 5 states. 



The National Transportation Safety Board recently divulged they had
covertly funded a project with the US auto makers for the past five
years, whereby the auto makers were installing black boxes in four-wheel drive
pickup trucks in an effort to determine, in fatal accidents, the
circumstances in the last 15 seconds before the crash.

They were surprised to find in 45 of the 50 states the last words of
drivers in 61.2 percent of fatal crashes were, "Oh, ****!"

Only the states of Oklahoma, Missouri, Arkansas, Alabama and  Texas
were different, where over 89.3 percent of the final words were: "Hold my
beer and watch this"


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 5, 2003)

well thats taking half the challenge out of it... here in the great state of tennessee... it would have been more like this "give me another beer and watch this"


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2003)

Here in Indiana it's "I can beat that train--no problem!".


----------



## chufeng (Feb 5, 2003)

Unfortunately, in this area, it's:

"I was talking to my friend on my cell phone as I was applying makeup when I burned my tongue on my double-shot, no-fat, sugar-free vanilla latte, officer; I didn't realize I was going 15 miles under the speed limit in the fast lane while straddling the line..."

There are no less than 5 accidents per evening on I-5 between Tacoma and Seattle...

 
chufeng


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 17, 2003)

Where i'm from it woulda been(in mine and my brothers case) "Check out that muddy hill, hold my beer and watch this dude!"


----------

